# Trying to compile t38modem



## Ben (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi,

It seems that t38modem has left the ports tree. Now I tried to compile it myself, installed pwlib, opal and h.323 plus. Then I downloaded the source files to run gmake but had no success:

```
g++ -c  `pkg-config --cflags opal` -DUSE_OPAL -fpermissive -DUSE_UNIX98_PTY -o drv_pty.o drv_pty.cxx
drv_pty.cxx: In member function 'PBoolean PseudoModemPty::OpenPty()':
drv_pty.cxx:566: error: '::ptsname_r' has not been declared
gmake: *** [drv_pty.o] Error 1
```

Has anybody succeeded in compiling t38modem and can help me?

Thanks.


----------

